# “A troubled cure for a troubled mind.”



## Kastor (Aug 28, 2009)

Hi friends, I'm Kat from Ohio, I'm 19, and I'm an INFP 4w5 :]

I'm interested in Drawing, making music, photography, the paranormal, anime/manga/non-anime comics, writing, making costumes, acting, silent movies, and British comedy. There's alot more, but for now it escapes me.

Music I like (to name a few):

Blur
Nick Drake (DUR XD)
Graham Coxon
Elvis Costello Elliott Smith
the Beatles
Gorillaz
Oingo Boingo
Beck
Bob Dylan
Colin Hay
Coldplay
Elton John
James Taylor
Phil Collins
MGMT
Michael Jackson
U2
Viena Teng
Utada Hikaru


... Okay, that was hardly a few, my apologies XD;

I'm at school, so I better get going. See you all!


----------



## Mr. CafeBot (Jun 13, 2009)

*Welcome to PersonalityCafe!*

*You are hearing a robotic sounding voice coming towards you*



Greetings Kastor and welcome to PersonalityCafe!! My name is Mr. CafeBot. I am here to personally greet you and thank you for joining our humble little forum. No matter your type, you will surely experience a wonderful time with the members of this forum. We cater to all personality types so you will never feel alone or weird. Truth is this forum is full of weirdos!! Pleazeee hel.... *Ahem*I mean we have the nicest people you will ever meet. 

If you need basic forum information our newbie guide link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/intro/2319-friendly-guide-newbies.html

To keep the forum entertaining and safe, our forum rules link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/announcements/540-personality-cafe-forum-rules.html

If you need any help or have any suggestions, please let us know here...
http://personalitycafe.com/support-suggestions/

We will always be glad to help you!

Again, welcome to our forum Kastor. We hope that your experience with us is tremendously benevolent!

P.S.

Please tip me 1 gold. I need to buy more coffee! @[email protected]


----------



## Mr. CafeBot (Jun 13, 2009)

*Welcome to PersonalityCafe!*

*You are hearing a robotic sounding voice coming towards you*



Greetings Kastor and welcome to PersonalityCafe!! My name is Mr. CafeBot. I am here to personally greet you and thank you for joining our humble little forum. No matter your type, you will surely experience a wonderful time with the members of this forum. We cater to all personality types so you will never feel alone or weird. Truth is this forum is full of weirdos!! Pleazeee hel.... *Ahem*I mean we have the nicest people you will ever meet. 

If you need basic forum information our newbie guide link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/intro/2319-friendly-guide-newbies.html

To keep the forum entertaining and safe, our forum rules link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/announcements/540-personality-cafe-forum-rules.html

If you need any help or have any suggestions, please let us know here...
http://personalitycafe.com/support-suggestions/

We will always be glad to help you!

Again, welcome to our forum Kastor. We hope that your experience with us is tremendously benevolent!

P.S.

Please tip me 1 gold. I need to buy more coffee! @[email protected]


----------



## yara (Jul 28, 2009)

Hi Kastor,Welcome to personality cafe:happy:


----------



## WolfStar (Aug 18, 2009)

'ey, get back to school, youngin'!

;P


----------



## Kastor (Aug 28, 2009)

Thanks CafeBots, INTJ-bots and the rest a' ya! ;D


----------



## WolfStar (Aug 18, 2009)

Kastor said:


> Thanks CafeBots, INTJ-bots and the rest a' ya! ;D


Hey! I am not a bot! XD


----------



## knght990 (Jul 28, 2009)

Salutations

Im Mr Sue, how do you do?

Share some photos?


----------



## Kastor (Aug 28, 2009)

WolfStar said:


> Hey! I am not a bot! XD


 That's right, you're the 'scientist' ;D 

... Weird Science! >u>


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

*Welcome to the forum :happy:*


----------



## Kastor (Aug 28, 2009)

knght990 said:


> Salutations
> 
> Im Mr Sue, how do you do?
> 
> Share some photos?


 I thought you were gonna start going all Johnny Cash on me XD Let me see if I can get some pictures on here...


----------



## Blueguardian (Aug 22, 2009)

Hey, welcome~


----------



## Trope (Oct 18, 2008)

How's Pollux?


----------



## Kastor (Aug 28, 2009)

Trope said:


> How's Pollux?


Stealin' my clothes XD

I have to make a few more posts before I can post pics.


----------



## Kastor (Aug 28, 2009)

Ah, here:

Kat on Flickr - Photo Sharing!
Kat2 on Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## WolfStar (Aug 18, 2009)

Kastor said:


> That's right, you're the 'scientist' ;D
> 
> ... Weird Science! >u>


At least it's science! ;D


----------



## Kastor (Aug 28, 2009)

Your mom is science XD


----------



## knght990 (Jul 28, 2009)

It is a Cash thing, also a pop culture thing.


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

Some of your music preferences are also things I like. Welcome. Yay for another Vienna Teng fan!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kastor (Aug 28, 2009)

snail said:


> Some of your music preferences are also things I like. Welcome. Yay for another Vienna Teng fan!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 Awesome! Which ones? 

... Harbor always makes me cry .__.


----------



## Ćerulean (Nov 18, 2008)

Kastor sounds familiar. Have you posted a video on YouTube about INFP mannerisms before?

Welcome nonetheless.


----------



## Kastor (Aug 28, 2009)

YUp, thats me!


----------



## Ćerulean (Nov 18, 2008)

Kastor said:


> YUp, thats me!


Oh, OK, cool! It's nice putting a name to a face. I hope you enjoy yourself here ^-^


----------



## Kastor (Aug 28, 2009)

Res said:


> Oh, OK, cool! It's nice putting a name to a face. I hope you enjoy yourself here ^-^


 Ha thanks, its pretty old Xd;


----------



## Eylrid (Jun 25, 2009)

Welcome to Personality Cafe, Kat!


----------



## Kastor (Aug 28, 2009)

THank you~ X3


----------



## starri (Jan 23, 2009)

< cuteness


----------



## Kastor (Aug 28, 2009)

alizée said:


> < cuteness


 Thank you, thank you!

He's Canada from Hetalia Axis Powers :3


----------



## Fanille (Sep 3, 2009)

Hi . . . remember me? :laughing:


----------



## Kastor (Aug 28, 2009)

mannyp said:


> hi . . . Remember me? :laughing:


 yes i do 8d


----------



## Futurist (Sep 3, 2009)

Personality Cafe seems to be extensively linked to Youtube somehow. 

Welcome Castor, and may your followers rejoice in the dance of the sunchild

*takes another puff*

Waffles!!! :tongue:


----------

